# Stutsman County Wildlife Club April Newsletter



## prairieskies (Jan 11, 2008)

*STUTSMAN COUNTY WILDLIFE CLUB NEWSLETTER *

President Dave Brandt - 701-320-2055
Vice President Tory Taszarek - 701-252-3188
Treasurer Paulette Scherr - 701-435-2725
Secretary Stacy Adolf-Whipp - 701-435-2440

President Dave Brandt called the third meeting of 2008 to order at 7 PM, March 13 at The Bunker, Jamestown, ND. Twenty-two members attended.

*Treasurer's Report:* Treasurer Jerry Veil reported for the period 05 February 2008 through 13 March 2008. Outflows were $725.68, mostly for expenses associated with the booth at the Jamestown Sportsman's Show and printing whereas inflows were $248.37 from memberships. Total assets were $16,578.26 including $2,038.01 in savings, $8,040.25 in checking, and $6,500.00 in the Log Cabin Fund.

Board Actions: No Report

*Old Business:* President Dave Brandt updated the club on the potential clubhouse and archery range. There is still interest in the city owned buildings next to the railroad. Raffle guidelines were discussed and raffle ideas were put on hold until we know where we are at with our yearly limit. The spring fishing raffle will still be held. The potential for a membership gun raffle was also discussed again. It was decided that if a raffle were done, it would be based on club participation. For example, a committee chair would get one chance thrown into the "hat".

The Stutsman County Wildlife Club received a letter of thanks from the North Dakota Wildlife Federation for the donation of three silent auction items to the annual meeting. The United Sportsman's Alliance sent a certificate of appreciation for our continued support.
*
New Business: * On June 7, 2008, the Red River Sportsman's Club will hold a competition trap shoot. If you are interested in participating, please contact Dave Brandt. The North Dakota Wildlife Federation has a new website where the current and past Flickertails will be posted. Check it out at www.NDWF.org . Remember, as members of the SCWF, you are eligible to receive the NDWF Flickertails email publication.

There will be discussion at the April meeting concerning a memorial for Arnie Swanson. If you have any thoughts, call Dave Brandt.

*Don't Forget! North Dakota Game and Fish is holding its Spring Advisory Board meeting at the Bunker on Wednesday the 9th at 7:00 pm.*

*COMMITTEE REPORTS *

Archery: Chair Blaine Jacobs 701-320-6438 The range is currently open Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday nights from 6PM to 9PM. The cost for members is $2/night or $25/year and for non-members it is $5/night. Targets are $0.50/each. If you have any questions, please call Blaine Jacobs or Kevin Dobson 701-320-4963.

Banquet: Chair Lila Stokkeland 701-269-0646 and Co-Chair Tory Taszarek discussed changing the location of the banquet from the Knights of Columbus to the Quality Inn. Cost proposals are still being sought from potential banquet locations. The Banquet Committee planned on meeting March 19 to discuss options and a letter for business solicitation.

Club Land Management: No Report - Chair Jerry Veil 701-252-7849

Habitat: Ernie Dawson agreed to chair the Habitat committee. Thank you, Ernie!

Issues: No Report - Chair Hal Kantrud

Pheasant: Kenneth Anderson 701-489-3581 agreed to chair the Pheasant committee. Thank you, Kenneth! If you are interested in getting hen pheasant chicks to raise, please contact Dave Brandt.

Publicity: Tom Sklebar 701-489-3490 agreed to chair the Publicity committee. Thank you, Tom! Eighteen radio advertisements were purchased for Club use with nine of them used for the Archery Tournament.

Wood Duck: No Report - Chair Bob Martin 701-654-7411

Youth: We are still looking for a new chairperson for the Youth Committee. If you are interested or know someone who might be interested, please call Dave Brandt.
►The *nest box building workshop *will be held on May 19, 2008 to celebrate International Migratory Bird Day. Attend a fun day of building nest boxes and take what you build home to put up in your own yard!
►*NDWF Youth Conservation Camp *will be August 3-9, 2008. This camp is held at the Triangle Y Camp, located on Lake Sakakawea near Garrison. All boys and girls, ages 12-16, are welcome to attend! The Stutsman County Wildlife Federation would like to sponsor up to 10 boys and girls! http://www.ndwf.org/youthcamp.asp
►*Hunter **Education classes are starting and Trapper Education classes* will be held this fall! Information on dates and times can be found on the ND Game and Fish home page at http://gf.nd.gov, click on the online services tab, and then on "online course enrollment" under the hunter education heading.
►Get outdoors and connect with nature during *National Wildlife Week, April 19-27*. For information about the featured activity, Nature Quest Wildlife Watch, visit National Wildlife Federation online at www.nwf.org/watch. North Dakota species to watch for this spring include Canada Geese, Tree Swallows, and American Pasque Flower.

Fishing League: Chair Lila Stokkeland 701-269-0646, and Co-Chair Tory Taszarek stated that the committee would get together on March 19 to go over this years league details. Plans are to have the league run for ten nights with a final tournament night.

Program: *Chris Grondahl, from the ND Game and Fish Department, will present a program about the issues surrounding baiting in North Dakota. This program will be open to the public and start at 7 PM. Do not miss it! *At the last meeting, Lynda Roaldson gave a presentation on S&S Promotional group and what they have to offer the Stutsman County Wildlife Club.

Coming Up: * Do Not Forget! The next meeting will be at 8 PM, Thursday, 10 APRIL 2008 at The Bunker. The presentation will be at 7 PM.*
Dave Brandt made the motion to adjourn the meeting and Terry Gwilliams seconded it.

THANKS AGAIN TO THE PRESS ROOM FOR THE PRINT WORK!

Organized as the Stutsman County Sportsman's Club on 8 March 1915 by M.A. Nashold, A. Haas, O. Bettcher, and J. Cran, our club is one of the oldest active wildlife conservations groups in the State of North Dakota.


----------



## carolina (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of a Jonathan Browning Mountain Rifle for sale. I am very interested in acquiring one - in either a .50 or .54 cal. Thanks :withstupid:


----------

